#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  VNIT Nagpur  2012 admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, fee, branches -Discussions

## shruti.vnit

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

I am a final year student  of  VNIT   Nagpur , I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for VNIT Nagpur   2012 admission.

*Let me start with a brief summary of the college.*

*Established year* : 1960

*Campus in acres* : 214 Acres

*Mode of admission*: AIEEE

*Ranking* : The College is Ranked amongst top 30 colleges in India.

*VNIT Nagpur Cutoff*   : All India Rank : 26096| Home State  Rank : 39856

*Branches & Intake:
*
*S No.*
*Title of Program*
*Intake* 

1
Civil Engineering
92

2
Chemical Engineering
92

3
Computer Science Engineering
92

4
Electronics & Communication Engineering
92

5
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
92

6
Mechanical Engineering
92

7
Metallurgical & Materials Engineering
92

8
Mining Engineering
92


*Total Seats*
*763*



*VNIT Nagpur Fee Structure:*

*S No.*
*Description of heads
 (Annum basis)*
*Amount*

1
Tuition Fees
35000

2
Registration Fees
250

3
Library Deposit
500

4
Library Fees
500

5
Gym. Annual Day & Magazine Fee
600

6
Physical Education & Medical Fee
50

7
Identity Card
50

8
Internet & Computer Maint. Fee
500

9
Training & Placement Fees
250

10
Student Aid Fund
100

11
Inter Univ. Cultural Activity
50

12
Industry Institute Interaction
200

13
Development Fees
3000

14
End Semester Examination Fees
800

15
Convocation Fees (for final year students)
NA

*Grand Total Rs.*
41850



*VNIT Nagpur Placement Stats*

*Year*
*2007-08*
*2008-09*
*2009-10*

*B.Tech Courses (s)*
*Eligible* 
*Placed*
*Eligible* 
*Placed*
*Eligible **
*Placed*

Civil Engineering
24
23
42
37
45
41

Chemical Engineering
------
------
-----
------
41
 32

Mechanical Engineering
56
53
48
47
50
 49

Electrical & Electronics Engineering
53
53
54
54
51
 43

Electronics & Comm. Engg
55
51
57
49
53
45

Computer Science & Engineering
31
31
44
36
51
49

Metallurgical & Materials Engineering
35
35
50
45
38
38

Mining Engineering
04
03
09
08
12
11

*Total*
*258* 
*249*
*304*
*278*
*341*
*308      * 

*%  (UG)*

*96.51* 
*-*
*91.44*
6.25CPI & above.
*90.32*



*Campus Facilities*:

The College was started in June 1960 by amalgamating the State Govt. Engineering College functioning at Nagpur since July 1956. In the meeting held in October 1962, the Governing Board of the College resolved to name it after an eminent engineer, planner, statesman of the Country Sir M. Visvesvaraya. The prime objective of establishing Regional Engineering Colleges was to impart quality technical education throughout the country and foster national integration.The College started functioning in 1960 from camp office in the premises of Govt. Polytechnic, Sadar,Nagpur and subsequently an area of about 214 acres was acquired to house an independent Regional Engineering College at present location.  

*Hostel*

V.N.I.T. has excellent residential facilities to cater the need of more than a thousand students. There are seven Boys Hostels and two Girls Hostels. Each hostel is having a telephone, T.V., Sports Items, water coolers, water heaters and well equipped mess facilities. It is mandatory for hostel inmates to join the mess in his / her hostel, managed by committee of students' representatives. All hostels are having independent mess where vegetarian and non-vegetarian meals are available. All residents have to bear the wages of the mess cooks, servants, helpers and cleaners. Ministerial staff is provided by the Institute. The Chief Warden looks after the management of the hostels along with a team of seven wardens and Hostel Manager. 


*Address* Visvesvaraya National Institute of Technology South Ambazari Road, Nagpur, Maharashtra. Pin 440010 (India)

*Now its time for your queries*. :): 





  Similar Threads: SVNIT Surat 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions NIT Calicut 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions IIIT Gwalior 2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, branches Discussions NIT Raipur 2012 admissions Cutoff, Ranking, placements, fee, branches -  Discussions NIT  Patna 2012 admissions Cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions

----------


## akshay10

i want do get admission in nit nagpurcould you please tell me how much marks / rank air/state is needed forcomputer electrical chemicalmatalurgydoes nit nagpur have dual degreethanks in advance .....

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> i want do get admission in nit nagpurcould you please tell me how much marks / rank air/state is needed forcomputer electrical chemicalmatalurgydoes nit nagpur have dual degreethanks in advance .....


what is your Category , your Home State

----------


## ayushhahaha

hi, i am getting 176 in aieee 2012. i have given my 12th board exams in maharashtra. can i get civil or mechanical engg. in nit nagpur. plz help....
 :=(:

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> hi, i am getting 176 in aieee 2012. i have given my 12th board exams in maharashtra. can i get civil or mechanical engg. in nit nagpur. plz help....


What is your Category

----------


## ayushhahaha

i am gen catagory only.. plz reply soon... thnx

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------

plz reply as soon as possible...thank u.

----------


## ayushhahaha

i dont have any other quota.

----------


## faadoo.nitika

you have a fair chance as far as civil branch is considered however i can suggest u some gud colleges for ME also if you want.... :):

----------


## ayushhahaha

ya, plz kindly suggest... and there is no chance of mechanical in nit nagpur? :(whew):

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> ya, plz kindly suggest... and there is no chance of mechanical in nit nagpur?


you want to take admissions only nit's or any good college would do?

----------


## ayushhahaha

my first preference would be nits.... any other GOOD college would also be ok.

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------

1st preference would be nits. any other GOOD college would also be ok.

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> my first preference would be nits.... any other GOOD college would also be ok.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------
> 
> 1st preference would be nits. any other GOOD college would also be ok.


you can go for NIT Patna or you can go for any good private colleges like IIIT's or any other Central Counseling rated college

----------


## ayushhahaha

thank u... :(nod):

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> you can go for NIT Patna or you can go for any good private colleges like IIIT's or any other Central Counseling rated college





> thank u...


Thread merged with the main VNIT Nagpur thread.

[MENTION=92231]ayushhahaha[/MENTION] - pls continue the discussion here..

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

Iam scoring 230 in AIEEE 2012. Can I get CS or Mechanical in VNIT?

----------


## shruti.vnit

> Iam scoring 230 in AIEEE 2012. Can I get CS or Mechanical in VNIT?


hey,
      firstly tel me what  is your category and state???

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

Iam of general category and gujarat!

----------


## Onk24

score 210, any chances of a good branch at VNIT(home state)?

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> Iam scoring 230 in AIEEE 2012. Can I get CS or Mechanical in VNIT?


what is your category and home state?

----------


## shubham17

Hello vnit expert , im frm maharashtra general category ... Im gettng arnd 205/360 marks in aieee 2012 !!(worst case scenerio is 195) !! Nd im interested in mechanical n csc branch ........ I.checked my rank predictions using rank predictors ..... N most of dem predicted 5000-10000  .....sme also predicted 2000-5000 like motion iitjee .... So can u help n plz tel wht rank can i expect ?? B can i get nit nagpur through state quota ??

----------


## shruti.vnit

> Hello vnit expert , im frm maharashtra general category ... Im gettng arnd 205/360 marks in aieee 2012 !!(worst case scenerio is 195) !! Nd im interested in mechanical n csc branch ........ I.checked my rank predictions using rank predictors ..... N most of dem predicted 5000-10000  .....sme also predicted 2000-5000 like motion iitjee .... So can u help n plz tel wht rank can i expect ?? B can i get nit nagpur through state quota ??


See according to ur marks you will get a rank between 5000  - 10000
and by the second round you can get any branch if we go by the hs rank

----------


## shubham17

> See according to ur marks you will get a rank between 5000  - 10000
> and by the second round you can get any branch if we go by the hs rank


Does that mean i have decent chances of geting nit nagpur ?? Im ready to wait till 4th round but i want my favorite branch ???   :D:  and one more query !! I knw that there are possibilities for getng iit after 1 yr in nit ....i mean cracking jee while doin 1st year of engineering bt is there anythng i mean any scheme or any process through which we can change from nit nagpur to nit warangal or trichi anythng like appearing for aieee agn in first year n gettng gud score so we can opt for better nit ???  :/ :/

----------


## shruti.vnit

> Iam of general category and gujarat!


See u can get Mechanical in the first round itself , however for cs i seriously feel that u would have 2 wait till the 2 nd round

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




> Does that mean i have decent chances of geting nit nagpur ?? Im ready to wait till 4th round but i want my favorite branch ???   and one more query !! I knw that there are possibilities for getng iit after 1 yr in nit ....i mean cracking jee while doin 1st year of engineering bt is there anythng i mean any scheme or any process through which we can change from nit nagpur to nit warangal or trichi anythng like appearing for aieee agn in first year n gettng gud score so we can opt for better nit ???  :/ :/


I don't think so

----------


## shubham17

> See u can get Mechanical in the first round itself , however for cs i seriously feel that u would have 2 wait till the 2 nd round---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------I don't think so


 I didnt get u ?? U r saying this for getng branch in nit or changing nit after 1 yr ???

----------


## jayesh_wasnik

Hi i am frm nagpur maharashtra,getting 150/360 (sc category)....can i get comp. Sci in VNIT.....pls reply

----------


## shruti.vnit

> Hi i am frm nagpur maharashtra,getting 150/360 (sc category)....can i get comp. Sci in VNIT.....pls reply


 See it seems a bit difficult for the first few round , my suggestion would be that u keep looking for some other college as a backup,  any ways all the best ..... :):

----------


## jayesh_wasnik

Would i get good NIT with this score,or should i focus on PRIVATE colleges

----------


## shruti.vnit

> Would i get good NIT with this score,or should i focus on PRIVATE colleges


@*jayesh_wasnik*  you can definitely get some other nit's for sure....... :):

----------


## Onk24

can  i get mechanical at vnit? score 200-210!

----------


## ekta_sn

i m getting around 180 in aieee 2012....i m from mahrashtra...general categoryWhich branches in vnit can i expect to get admitted?

----------


## shruti.vnit

> i m getting around 180 in aieee 2012....i m from mahrashtra...general categoryWhich branches in vnit can i expect to get admitted?


@*ekta_sn* you can hope to get Mining or Metallurgy by the 2nd or 3rd round

----------


## Onk24

PLZZZ shruti.vnit reply to ma mesg also, Can i get mechanical by last rounds, my score will be around 200-210 and i have home state reservation!

----------


## shruti.vnit

> PLZZZ shruti.vnit reply to ma mesg also, Can i get mechanical by last rounds, my score will be around 200-210 and i have home state reservation!


[MENTION=93932]Onk24[/MENTION]  Sorry for the delay 

At this score you can get any branch in the first round itself so chillax... :):

----------


## Onk24

[QUOTE=shruti.vnit;18373] @Onk24    Sorry for the delay 


THANKS,  :): !

----------


## 2coolbob

I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Nagpur??
Thank you.

----------


## ekta_sn

> @*ekta_sn* you can hope to get Mining or Metallurgy by the 2nd or 3rd round


 Actually 180 is d least i expect.....Is it possible to get chem eng. fr score betwn 190- 200?? Atleast by 4th list?

----------


## shruti.vnit

> I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Nagpur??
> Thank you.


[MENTION=94957]2coolbob[/MENTION] at this score it is difficult to get any branch in VNIT Nagpur

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




> Actually 180 is d least i expect.....Is it possible to get chem eng. fr score betwn 190- 200?? Atleast by 4th list?


See if ur score is above 190 then you can get chemical engineering by the 2nd round

----------


## adicoooll

hi i am getting 135 marks in aieee 2012 in gen category.....can i get in nit....??

if yes then which all nits...
i want civil branch.....

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit nagpur? mech. or ee . my hs is up.

----------


## shruti.vnit

> I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Nagpur??
> Thank you.


 @2coolbob   you can get chemical, mining or metallurgical engg by the 6th round

----------


## shruti.vnit

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit nagpur? mech. or ee . my hs is up.


 @Tarun Kaushik   you cannot get these branches in vnit nagpur well lets wait for the actual ranks to come in

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

which branches then?

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> which branches then?


pls rply sir?..........................

----------


## shruti.vnit

> which branches then?


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] you can get Civil, Chemical, Minning Metallurgy

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> pls rply sir?..........................


by which round?

----------


## zombie_vikas

my score for aieee 2012 is bw 190-200 ....  belong to general category and im from maharastra!! can i get mechanical or cmp science by any round through home state reservation ?? plz rply soon ......

----------


## avinder_kaur

> my score for aieee 2012 is bw 190-200 ....  belong to general category and im from maharastra!! can i get mechanical or cmp science by any round through home state reservation ?? plz rply soon ......


@zoombie_vikas you can get CS by the 4 th round however for Mechanical I have a doubt as per last years cutoff

----------


## zombie_vikas

> @zoombie_vikas you can get CS by the 4 th round however for Mechanical I have a doubt as per last years cutoff


you mean there are no chances of getting mechanical in first three rounds ??then which branches i can get in 1st or 2nd round ?? and what was the cut off for mechanical last year ??

----------


## osank

> you mean there are no chances of getting mechanical in first three rounds ??then which branches i can get in 1st or 2nd round ?? and what was the cut off for mechanical last year ??


you can only get chemical,metallurgy,mining in the 2nd round ....civil in the 3rd round
cut off for mechanical last year-AIR-8418 (UNDER HOME STATE RESERVATION)

----------


## zombie_vikas

> you can only get chemical,metallurgy,mining in the 2nd round ....civil in the 3rd round
> cut off for mechanical last year-AIR-8418 (UNDER HOME STATE RESERVATION)


Thanks both of u for ur replies !!  :):   :):  .... Bt one thing is bothering me .... I saw in previous comments that a guy getting 205 can get any branch in 2nd round ...and another guy getting 200-210 can get any branch in first round itself... N my score is 190-200 ... N why such difference in getting fav branch ?? I mean difference in marks is not much .... N does it only depends on AIR or there is any effect of state ranking ?

----------


## osank

> Thanks both of u for ur replies !!   .... Bt one thing is bothering me .... I saw in previous comments that a guy getting 205 can get any branch in 2nd round ...and another guy getting 200-210 can get any branch in first round itself... N my score is 190-200 ... N why such difference in getting fav branch ?? I mean difference in marks is not much .... N does it only depends on AIR or there is any effect of state ranking ?


at 205 marks expected AIR is approx 10000,which means chances are there for every branch (that too in the 4th or 5th round)except mech.......but at 190 marks expected AIR 15000 which means there is difference of 5000 ranks which is a big difference for getting a top branch in any top nit

----------


## Bhumesh Parate

what is the fees structure for sbc student in vnit nagpur..?

----------


## shruti.vnit

> what is the fees structure for sbc student in vnit nagpur..?


would you please elaborate sbc i am unable to understand you...... :):

----------


## Bhumesh Parate

I mean what is the fees structure for special backward class category student..? Please tell me..!

----------


## swati.nitd

> I mean what is the fees structure for special backward class category student..? Please tell me..!


I can't tell you exactly but according to the website

Student who belongs to SC/ST Category and admitted under Home i.e Maharastra State quota and having caste and validity certificate issued from the authority of Maharastra state will be eligible to receive of GOI Scholarship/Free ship. Students fulfilling the criteria of GOI post–matric scholarship will be exempted from payment of fees. Exemption in fees shall be extended only if required information in prescribed form is submitted to scholarship desk every session. Please note on admission to the institute, students falling under above category will be required to submit applications in prescribed form along with desired documents/certificates about their claim. Failing to submit the information in prescribed form, student will be required to deposit the requisite fees of the session.

Student who belongs to SC/ST Category admitted under All India quota and having caste certificate issued from respective state authority are required to apply to the social welfare office / authority of their district/state in prescribed form through institute. Such candidates will be required to bring the form from their state govt. social welfare offices located in their district. Such candidates are given refund of their fees deposited after receiving of the same from concerned agency.

----------


## Onk24

my aieee score 200+, in bitsat i got 292, i can get chem engg easily at bits goa( cut off was 273 last year), and maybe instrumentation at bit hyd and goa(wit sum luck), if i land up getin mech at vnit nagpur( i dnt want comp), which wud be d best choice?

----------


## osank

> my aieee score 200+, in bitsat i got 292, i can get chem engg easily at bits goa( cut off was 273 last year), and maybe instrumentation at bit hyd and goa(wit sum luck), if i land up getin mech at vnit nagpur( i dnt want comp), which wud be d best choice?


IN MY OPINION you should go with VNIT nagpur mech

----------


## Bhumesh Parate

Thanx mam for such a great guidence...!

----------


## purisateesh0007

wat is the min packa, avera package, highest pachage in civil department of nit nagpur? reply soon............

----------


## shruti.vnit

> wat is the min packa, avera package, highest pachage in civil department of nit nagpur? reply soon............


These details are not yet displayed by the Training & Placement Department however the Average Package is around 4 lakh

----------


## purisateesh0007

which will be better in civil eng.....NIT kurukshetra or NIT nagpur

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

which will be better in civil eng.....NIT kurukshetra or NIT nagpur and why?

----------


## sweta.nits

> which will be better in civil eng.....NIT kurukshetra or NIT nagpur
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------
> 
> which will be better in civil eng.....NIT kurukshetra or NIT nagpur and why?
> 
>  *[MENTION=19532]purisateesh0007[/MENTION]* 	 Civil @ both the colleges is equally good as both are old college



*[MENTION=19532]purisateesh0007[/MENTION]* 	 both the colleges are good as far as infrastructure and faculty of the department are concerned

----------


## itzdinsa

maam i am getting 190 marks in aieee 2012
i am an obc candidate from rajasthan.


please tell me what is better option between cse at mnit jaipur or cse at nit nagpur.

----------


## osank

> maam i am getting 190 marks in aieee 2012
> i am an obc candidate from rajasthan.
> 
> 
> please tell me what is better option between cse at mnit jaipur or cse at nit nagpur.


In my opinion go with CSE at MNIT

----------


## itzdinsa

thnx.....and please tell me if there is any chance of getting cse at mnnit allahabad

----------


## osank

> thnx.....and please tell me if there is any chance of getting cse at mnnit allahabad


Last year CSE at MNNIT closed at AIR-10887.............AT 190 marks your expected AIR-13000 to 15000.........so CHANCES are less
But don't worry you have such a nice option of CSE at MNIT

BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## pawan176

i'm getting 208 in aieee 2012..i'm frm maharashtra n general category..
can i get cs or ece in vnit nagpur??..and if yes by which round??
pls rply soon!!
thnx.. :):

----------


## osank

> i'm getting 208 in aieee 2012..i'm frm maharashtra n general category..
> can i get cs or ece in vnit nagpur??..and if yes by which round??
> pls rply soon!!
> thnx..


You need AIR<10000 for cs or ece at VNIT NAGPUR....at 208 mrks your expected AIR-9000 to 11000.......so you can get it but you have to wait till the fifth round...

BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## may123

hi i got aieee-12  air 10433 (gen) sr-809(maha) can i get cse/mech /elect in vnit?
by which round?

----------


## avinash143

i am getting rank 4257 n home state 388....... can i get cs or ece n how is vnit's placement...

----------


## ashwinn

gud aftanoon.... my aieee 2012 score is 207..aieee rank air is 11870.. open category rank is 9853... and state rank is 894....so i jus want to know if i can get a seat in electronics...comp...telecomunication....or mechanical engg. raly tensed plz help!!! can i gt the previous year general HS quota state rank cut off for the above branch  :(whew): ........ pls send me the state rank cut offs pls..... :):

----------


## shruti.vnit

> hi i got aieee-12  air 10433 (gen) sr-809(maha) can i get cse/mech /elect in vnit?
> by which round?


[MENTION=114621]may123[/MENTION] you can get Chemical, Civil, Metallurgy and Minning as per last years cutoff

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------




> gud aftanoon.... my aieee 2012 score is 207..aieee rank air is 11870.. open category rank is 9853... and state rank is 894....so i jus want to know if i can get a seat in electronics...comp...telecomunication....or mechanical engg. raly tensed plz help!!! can i gt the previous year general HS quota state rank cut off for the above branch ........ pls send me the state rank cut offs pls.....


 [MENTION=115404]ashwinn[/MENTION] you can get Chemical, Civil, Metallurgy and Minning as per last years cutoff 						 					


---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




> i am getting rank 4257 n home state 388....... can i get cs or ece n how is vnit's placement...


[MENTION=2856]avinash[/MENTION] you can get both the branches by the first or the 2nd round as per last years cutoff.

----------


## tayganesh

WHICH IS BEST FOR ECE COEP PUNE or vnit pls reply

----------


## ajinkyanil2004

I got 226/360 ...general ....home state - maharshtra... overall rank- 7498 and overall state rank- 614...can i get Mech at VNIT ?

----------


## avinash143

N how is vnit's placement

----------


## nilay//

maam i gave my eee this year my ranks are-
all india(overall)- 38350
all india(category)- 8300
home quota(overall)- 5056
home quota(category)- 1365   (my home state is rajasthan)

can i get mech by any round???  

plzz reply>>

----------


## Rajat Bhagat

hey friend...... i am getting 53 marks in AIEEE. i am from maharashtra.......do i have any chance in VNIT...OR ANY OTHER NIT.....???????reply soon

----------


## Monika.nsit_delhi

> maam i gave my eee this year my ranks are-
> all india(overall)- 38350
> all india(category)- 8300
> home quota(overall)- 5056
> home quota(category)- 1365   (my home state is rajasthan)
> 
> can i get mech by any round???  
> 
> plzz reply>>


[MENTION=70188]nilay[/MENTION] I believe you have a fair chance.

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




> hey friend...... i am getting 53 marks in AIEEE. i am from maharashtra.......do i have any chance in VNIT...OR ANY OTHER NIT.....???????reply soon


I am afraid your score is too low for getting into an NIT this year

----------


## ashayb7

Hey m new to this page...so hello all...i have got a state rank of 6668[obc] n general rank ~27000. so please can any one tell me if i can get admission to vnit ?????? :(:

----------


## Shubham87

Hie. m Shubham..
I'm from Maharashtra and general category..
My *state overall rank is 1127* and *state category rank is 981*..
Do i have a chance in vnit cs or electrical or mechanical..??
Pls help..!!

----------


## shruti.vnit

> Hey m new to this page...so hello all...i have got a state rank of 6668[obc] n general rank ~27000. so please can any one tell me if i can get admission to vnit ??????


[MENTION=116606]ashayb7[/MENTION] I Believe that you should look for an alternative backup college.

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




> Hie. m Shubham..
> I'm from Maharashtra and general category..
> My *state overall rank is 1127* and *state category rank is 981*..
> Do i have a chance in vnit cs or electrical or mechanical..??
> Pls help..!!


@*Shubham87* I believe that you have a fair chance.

----------


## Shubham87

Hie all..
I'm from Maharashtra and general category..
My AIR is 15222 and caetgory AIR is 12420..
Do I stand a chance in Vnit CS, mech, EEE, etc..??

----------


## ajinkyanil2004

I got 226/360 ...general ....home state - maharshtra... overall rank- 7498 and overall state rank- 614...can i get Mech at VNIT ?

i posted earlier but there was no response....i hope this tym u answer

----------


## shruti.vnit

> I got 226/360 ...general ....home state - maharshtra... overall rank- 7498 and overall state rank- 614...can i get Mech at VNIT ?
> 
> i posted earlier but there was no response....i hope this tym u answer



@*ajinkyanil2004* I believe you can get Mechanical by the 3rd or 4th round as per last years cutoff.


---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




> Hie all..
> I'm from Maharashtra and general category..
> My AIR is 15222 and caetgory AIR is 12420..
> Do I stand a chance in Vnit CS, mech, EEE, etc..??


[MENTION=93030]Shubham87[/MENTION] I don't think so that u have a chance this year as per last years cutoff.

----------


## neelay

My rank :-
all india 
Overall :- 33,748
category :- 25987 

State 
Overall :- 2181
category 1805

I belong to general category and maharashtra ..
What stream can I get in VNIT in HS quota ?

Thank you ..

----------


## shruti.vnit

> Hie all..
> I'm from Maharashtra and general category..
> My AIR is 15222 and caetgory AIR is 12420..
> Do I stand a chance in Vnit CS, mech, EEE, etc..??


[MENTION=93030]Shubham87[/MENTION] I believe you can get Mining and Metallurgy in the early rounds of counseling however you cannot get the higher ranked branch

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




> My rank :-
> all india 
> Overall :- 33,748
> category :- 25987 
> 
> State 
> Overall :- 2181
> category 1805
> 
> ...


@*neelay* I don't think so

----------


## neelay

Alright thanks !!

----------


## shantaaz007

Neelay dude... u still stand an outside chance... do try for spot round..hope u get it here in VNIT!!

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------

@purisateesh... dude go for VNIT...VNIT civil is highly reputed and with upcoming projects coming in and around city..it'll be a great learning opportunity for u

----------


## gopal230892

THIS IS THE OFFICIAL DATA OF THE PLACEMENTS IN THE VNIT, NAGPUR IN THE LAST ACADEMIC YEAR......

NOTE IT INDICATES THE TOTAL NO. OF STUDENTS PLACED FROM EACH BRANCH AND NOT THE TOTAL NO. OF ELIGIBLE STUDENTS .. Eg- IN CIVIL IT WAS 53 PLACED FROM 70
VNIT,NAGPUR PLACEMENT STATS.pdf

ANY OTHER QUERIES REGARDING NIT NAGPUR LIKE CAMPUS LYF, CLUBS , FEE S IS ENTERTAINED...

----------


## gopal230892

Civil branch of vnit is awesome with its highly experienced profs.. , state-of-the art labs and excellent placement records....

I am a third year student of civil,vnit nagpur ..... And also the topper.... :):

----------


## guitardevesh

Hey i got AIR 2534 rank overall in general category, my interest lies in CSE > Electrical = Electronics > Mechanical...which would b d best college out of Trichy, Warangal, Surathkal?? or if any other?.. accordint to the respective subjects??..plz reply soon..thanx

----------


## aditkrjha

i ve got 7724 rank in aieee 2012. my category is general n m 4m delhi. wt r d branches dat i can get in vnit nagpur. i can wait till 4th round

----------


## shruti.vnit

> i ve got 7724 rank in aieee 2012. my category is general n m 4m delhi. wt r d branches dat i can get in vnit nagpur. i can wait till 4th round


[MENTION=110968]aditkrjha[/MENTION] you can getChemical Engineering, Civil Engineering, Metallurgical Engineering by the 4th round.

----------


## cooldude99

which will be better ece at nagpur or ece at iiit allahbad.my aieee rank is 9549.i am from maharashtra

----------


## shruti.vnit

> which will be better ece at nagpur or ece at iiit allahbad.my aieee rank is 9549.i am from maharashtra


[MENTION=97155]cooldude99[/MENTION] I believe ECE Nagpur is better

----------


## tayganesh

maam which nit is good for ece vnit or svnit pls reply

----------


## shruti.vnit

> maam which nit is good for ece vnit or svnit pls reply


[MENTION=111083]tayganesh[/MENTION] I beleieve SVNIT is better

----------


## priya.y

Hello...!!!
 :(hi): 
Can u please tell me about the placements of cse branch in vnit... :):

----------


## shruti.vnit

> Hello...!!!
> 
> Can u please tell me about the placements of cse branch in vnit...


[MENTION=13902]priya.y[/MENTION] I have mentioned on the details in the following link http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...es-Discussions

you can get it from here

----------


## priya.y

> @priya.y  I have mentioned on the details in the following link http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...es-Discussions
> 
> you can get it from here


Thank u dear...but I wanted to know the average and highest salary offered in cse branch...Please help... :(happy):

----------


## shruti.vnit

> Thank u dear...but I wanted to know the average and highest salary offered in cse branch...Please help...


[MENTION=13902]priya.y[/MENTION] I have mentioned about the detailed placement here http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...es-Discussions 

You can check this out

----------


## mkhanna

How is ECE branch at MNNIT? Coursewise/ Faculty and Placementwise. Pl compare it wrt NITK IT, NITC CSE,  NITC ECE AND  VNIT CSE.                                        
What is the chance of AIR 4950 (UP Gen) getting MNNIT CSE and by which round?
Reply ASAP.

----------


## tayganesh

i get ece in svnit do i confirmed admission or wait for vnit  pls tell me which is better for ece branch

----------


## saurabhxaviers

i just want to ask that my aieee air is 11686 general other state quota which branch will i get

----------


## koolkroocer

> i just want to ask that my aieee air is 11686 general other state quota which branch will i get


Hi [MENTION=134277]saurabhxaviers[/MENTION] , 
with 11686 you can get Metallurgy and Materials Engineering, Mining Engineering and Chemical Engineering\Technology.

----------


## ananyanethi

how good are the girls hostels at VNIT Nagpur?

----------


## koolkroocer

> how good are the girls hostels at VNIT Nagpur?


Hi [MENTION=116780]ananyanethi[/MENTION],
The hostel facility is good at VNIT Nagpur , 2 person sharing a room in 1st and 2nd year. Hostel rooms are equipped with one study table, chair, cot / bunk bed (size 2’ x 6’) and shelf /cupboard for each student with sufficient number of ceiling fans and tube lights.

----------


## hwankhede

u cn get ming or meta.....in vnit

----------

